# Roadstar 5108PSPK DVD player no power problem



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, 

A few weeks ago I switched on my Roadstar 5108PSPK DVD player. Shortly after I switched it off and I could not turn it on again. However, after 5 days I managed to switch it on but the same problem occurred. Now it will not turn on completely neither does the standby light. Thus, I decided to open the case and make some observations and tests. Firstly, I tried the fuse on the Power Board with my digital multimeter for continuity (since, I was still in doubt after looking at it with the naked eye as it had a small blob in the middle) but, it was still fine. Then, I tested the fuses on the Main Board and all of them were fine. Although, I noticed two observations on the boards. On the power board I noticed that on the right of the fuse (as seen in the Power Board pic) the "square component" (sorry did not know the technical term) has a small crack in the centre and some fluid leaked from the top. Moreover, the capacitors in the right corner also have some liquid on the sides and their colour is faded however, they are not bulged. Finally, on the Main Board I noticed that three capacitors are leaking (as seen in the Main Board pic)but they are not bulged (I know that this does not probably effect the no power problem but I thought it may be useful info). I would like some help and advice on how to repair this DVD please. Moreover, my digital multimeter can test for capacitance if it may help to test out the capacitors (I know that to know if a capacitor is 100% ok it needs to be checked by an ESR meter). If I need to replace the capacitors do you suggest replacing them with the exact type or of a greater/smaller capacitance or voltage. Many thanks for all your help, advice and patience :smile:

P.S : I am from Malta (Europe).

Below are the pics of the Power Board and the Main Board (sorry for the bad quality):

Power Board by SolidState94, on Flickr


Main Board by SolidState94, on Flickr


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi SolidState94


Replace all the capacitors that are leaking with the same voltage and micro farad ratings that are written on them. The "box" that you refer to on the right side of the fuse appears to be the relay ( picture is not clear) replace that as well with the appropriate rating. Before you power up the unit, test the transistor relay driver and all components surrounding the relay especially the main filter capacitor.


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi octaneman,

A big thank you for the advice and help that you gave me :smile:, I really appreciate it. However, I am still in doubt about some things. Firstly, I am not sure if we are referring to the same "box" (I know that its not your fault because the pics are bad quality). To be sure, I am referring to the "square box" on the right of the fuse which is coloured in grey and a blue line almost at the top. Thus, if we are referring to the same thing (hence, the relay) I have a problem in replacing it because there is no rating on it except like a part number (I will post it if you require it). The only thing that I can tell you that might help is that is has 5 pins. Moreover, since I am still not advanced in testing I do not know how to


> test the transistor relay driver and all components surrounding the relay especially the main filter capacitor


Finally, I do not know which is the transistor relay driver and the main filter capacitor. Sorry for asking so many questions however, I felt I needed someone who could help me clarify these matters. Many thanks in advance !!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I'll help you as best I can to troubleshoot and test components so don't worry about it. 



In the picture i've marked where the relay driver and relay is on the board. The relay itself has markings but you will have to desolder it off the board to see it.


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi octaneman,

Thanks you for your prompt help and advice :smile: The markings on the picture were a great help ! Could you please be kind enough to give me some steps or a guide on how to test the transistor relay driver and the main capacitor filter using a digital multimeter (if it it possible). Would it be possible for you to tell me which out of the five capacitors is the main filter capacitor on the Power Board(or at least give me some instructions on how to identify it myself please). Your help and advice is very much appreciated :smile:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

First you need to identify the transistor type if its an NPN or PNP and for that you need to get numbers off the transistor and get the data sheet to identify the B, C, E pins also known as Base Collector Emitter. The designations NPN tells you what the polarity of each pin and where to place your leads. For an NPN transistor its negative , positive , negative. A PNP transistor is positive, negative, positive ,they are opposites each other but both work in the same way. 

To test the transistor place your meter setting on diode. Using the data sheet identify which are the B,C,E pins. If the transistor is an NPN place your positive lead on the Base and the negative lead on the Collector. Your readings will range approx from .45 to .9 . Reverse your leads your readings should be infinity. Keep the red lead on the Base and place the negative lead on the Emitter, the reading will be slightly higher than the collector. Reverse your leads and readings will also be infinity. If you get readings when leads are reversed the transistor is shorted and needs replacing. 


Identifying the filter capacitor is simple, it is the largest capacitor on the board with the highest voltage rating. Its location is near the A/C plug connector, or right next to the main fuse. 


Testing the capacitors is done in 2 ways; 1) power off 2) power on


I cannot emphasize this more; *Always discharge the main filter capacitor before working on any part of the board*. 


Power off test: De-solder the capacitor and remove it off the board, take careful note of its polarity on the board. Discharge the capacitor by shorting the positive and negative legs. Set your meter on 200k ohm scale and place your positive lead to the positive of the capacitor and your negative lead to the negative. You should see the readings of the meter rise which tells you the capacitor is charging, the capacitor should charge steady and incrementally. Reverse your leads on the capacitor and it will discharge incrementally. If your readings fluctuate wildly or get no readings at all the capacitor is shorted. 


Power on test; Re-solder the capacitor back in place and power up the unit, take your meter and set it to A/C voltage. What you are looking for is A/C leakage also known as A/C ripple. A/C should not be present on the D/C side of the board. Place your leads on the capacitor with respect to its polarity. Your readings should be *0.00* on the meter. Your readings may show 0.02 or 0.03 but its acceptable but no higher. In theory you should see no A/C voltage whatsoever anything above that the capacitor is leaking. 


:danger: Take extreme care when dealing with high voltage capacitors, high voltage capacitors can retain its charge even with the power cord disconnected from the wall. The static charge can seriously harm you or destroy the board beyond repair, if you don't know what you're doing please have a professional tech service your monitor.


----------

